# Proper Break-In procedure for new tires



## QuickStick (Apr 16, 2001)

I just got four new sumitomo htrz 2. What is the prefered break in procedure to maximize their performance?


----------



## QuickStick (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: Proper Break-In procedure for new tires (QuickStick)*

Someone has to know


----------



## TurboDave18t (Oct 10, 2001)

*Re: Proper Break-In procedure for new tires (QuickStick)*

I think its to go easy on them for 400 miles


----------



## QuickStick (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: Proper Break-In procedure for new tires (TurboDave18t)*

well tire rack website says nothing about tht...so I just want to be sure.....


----------



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: Proper Break-In procedure for new tires (QuickStick)*

quote:[HR][/HR]well tire rack website says nothing about tht...so I just want to be sure.....[HR][/HR]​If you'd look a little, maybe just maybe I could be having a beer right now instead of posting this.
For the millionth time..........
ttt of the Forum, FAQ-Tire Tech, Breaking in your new tires. 
It's also in the owner's manual one link above.








I'm sorry it's just a bit frustarting when you guys post without looking and then get hot because noone has answered you. I answered this post on 11/06/01 when I made the FAQ, which by the way you now see in many forums. Peace.


----------



## QuickStick (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: Proper Break-In procedure for new tires ([email protected])*

you know what Eric? I have had about enough of you. Most of your Faq tech sheets are just threads that other VW Vortex members have answered.
as for the breakin period here is the exact quote from your faq tech:
quote:[HR][/HR]Breaking In Your New Tires http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tiretech/general/break_in.htm 
[HR][/HR]​now if you click that link...here is what you get:
quote:[HR][/HR]Tires are comprised of many layers of rubber, steel and fabric. Due to these different components, your new tires require a "break-in" period to ensure that they deliver their normal ride quality and maximum performance. As tires are cured, a "release lubricant" is applied to prevent them from sticking in their mold. Some of the lubricant stays on the surface of your tires, reducing traction until it is worn away. Five hundred miles of easy acceleration, cornering and braking will allow the mold release lubricant to wear off, allowing the other tire components to begin working together.It is also important to note that your old tires probably had very little tread depth remaining when you felt it was time to replace them. As any autocrosser or racer who has tread rubber shaved off of his tires will tell you "low tread depth tires respond quicker." Don’t be surprised if your new tires are a little slower to respond (even if you use the exact same tire as before). Their new, full depth brings with it a little more tread squirm until they wear down.
NOTE: Be careful whenever you explore the capabilities of your new tires. Remember that every tire requires a break-in period for optimum performance.
[HR][/HR]​Complete worthless drivel.
Hey get this that whole paragraph simply states this one line: until your tires are broken in they may not perform to full potential so be careful. Whoa you got to be kidding me? really? That is called common sense not informative documentation. Where in the hell does it say exactly how to go about breaking in the tires or or the specific style of driving that needs to be done to break them in properly?
it does say this:
quote:[HR][/HR]Five hundred miles of easy acceleration, cornering and braking will allow the mold release lubricant to wear off,[HR][/HR]​ I guess that is the information I was looking for but really that is about as vague as it gets....I guess I will just make my own judgement on that one. If this just means normal driving is the only safe driving for 500 miles, then there really isn't a break in period just a period where the tires are less safe during aggressive driving. If this is true then there is nothing you can do to actually get them to break in a certain way. Not like a brake upgrade ro anything.
Hey Eric...if you don't like responding to the posts on here then get this: don't bother. I mean it's not like you are getting sales or anything...It's not like you have to do this for your job for advertising purposes.......
Not to mention that I have tried on several occaisions to get you to help me with numerous issues I have had in my several purchases from Tire Rack. I have tried to support them as they pay for this forum but that day is over. It just isn't worth the hassle. And the couple times I need some customer service help I call you and you tell me you are going to help me out or take care of it for me and nothing ever happens. Sure you are more than willing to get all the free sales out of this....asking people who never talk to you or even order through you to reference your employee code so you get credit for the sale. Hey that would be fine if you followed through on your word.
Do not take this as a personal attack. I realize that customer service is at an all time low in this country. I realize that consumers often take little to no time to inform themselves before "hassling" the salemen for information about the products they are selling. I realize that the age of most of the people you respond to on here frusterates you. However I have given you the benefit of the doubt on several occaisions and I applauded what tire rack was doing with this forum at first but I have yet to see any real worthwhile result come of it. Sorry to be sour but tht is my personal experience and I am not one to normally get heated up or to judge other people but when you get an arrogant attitude and you condescend to me I take it personally. If I complained that I had to repeat myself to every customer at my job then I would be fired. Period.


----------



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: Proper Break-In procedure for new tires (QuickStick)*

I want to understand this as completely as possible.
Question: What is the prefered break in procedure to maximize their performance? 
...well tire rack website says nothing about tht...so I just want to be sure.....
The link states: ...........Some of the lubricant stays on the surface of your tires, reducing traction until it is worn away. Five hundred miles of easy acceleration, cornering and braking will allow the mold release lubricant to wear off, allowing the other tire components to begin working together.....
NOTE: Be careful whenever you explore the capabilities of your new tires. Remember that every tire requires a break-in period for optimum performance.
You believe this is "Complete worthless drivel". The above statement does not answer your question? I'm am perplexed. When I read that link I get MORE information than was asked for. 

I apologize for being a little ruff and sometimes overworked, I mean forgetful. I think I'll ask my supervisor to find a new moderator for you guys.
ERic


----------



## QuickStick (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: Proper Break-In procedure for new tires ([email protected])*

The question: What type of driving is necessary to insure that a set of new tires will give maximum performace after the break in period?
reading between the lines of the answer given: There is nothing you can do to your new tires while driving that will affect their long term performance. Just go slow because they won't handle very well at first.
Is this true?
That was the point of my original post.
I had a valid point and I want a true answer without the rolling of eyes or sarcasm.
Is that too much to ask?
The reason for this question is that although I do not know everything I have seen that some performance components require specifc use in their initial break in period to insure using them to their maximum performance for the life of the part. i.e. brakes, engine management chips, etc....
Sorry for getting so angry but I have already had a series of dissapointments with the level of quality and follow through of Tire Rack and with you. So I wasn't looking for attitude. That is all.
Oh and question 2: can it be infered from this above break in period description that the mold release lubricant won't wear off properly if you push the tires to their limits? Or is it just a precautionary statement so as to be extra safe?


[Modified by QuickStick, 7:48 AM 4-14-2002]


----------



## Paul6506 (Nov 26, 2001)

*Re: Proper Break-In procedure for new tires (QuickStick)*

I apologize for being a little ruff and sometimes overworked, I mean forgetful. I think I'll ask my
supervisor to find a new moderator for you guys.
ERic 
HUH?.......I thought you were here because you were a VW fanatic like the rest of us? You have to ask a supervisor to leave???









[Modified by Paul6506, 6:04 PM 4-15-2002] 


[Modified by Paul6506, 6:06 PM 4-15-2002]


----------



## Paul6506 (Nov 26, 2001)

*Re: Proper Break-In procedure for new tires (Paul6506)*

ttt


----------



## GTi Giant (Jan 2, 2001)

*Re: Proper Break-In procedure for new tires (Paul6506)*

I for my part want to apologize for the actions of people like this due to the embarrassment that they cause the whole community.







Eric, you have been more than helpful to me and others in the past, and hope that you can continue to be an assett to the community. 
BTW, I found the FAQ w/ no problems when doing prior research/reading on TireRack...... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Psychoman (Oct 24, 2001)

*Re: Proper Break-In procedure for new tires (GTi Giant)*

Yeah really that was pretty freakin rude to just fly off the handle like that. I tend to not bite the hand that feeds me.
If you don't like someones posts or opinions then don't read them.


----------



## e_andree (Nov 22, 2001)

*Re: Proper Break-In procedure for new tires (Psychoman)*

I know that I am new to this forum.....but not to the import/aftermarket scene and message boards. But let me give you a view of a newcomer to this particular board:
"Yeah really that was pretty freakin rude to just fly off the handle like that. I tend to not bite the hand that feeds me.
If you don't like someones posts or opinions then don't read them."
True, but check out the tirerack guys first comment:
"If you'd look a little, maybe just maybe I could be having a beer right now instead of posting this.
For the millionth time..........
ttt of the Forum, FAQ-Tire Tech, Breaking in your new tires. 
It's also in the owner's manual one link above. 
I'm sorry it's just a bit frustarting when you guys post without looking and then get hot because noone has answered you. I answered this post on 11/06/01 when I made the FAQ, which by the way you now see in many forums. Peace. "
If I had posted that question, and got a RUDE and sarcastic remark like that, I would have told him what to do with his damn FAQ. That showed a huge lack of business ethnic! And to back up the search feature......Ive tried numerous times using that, but without proper wording, the results arent up to par. 
I agree, if you dont like the posts, then dont read or reply to them. That goes for the forum moderators as well, right?


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: Proper Break-In procedure for new tires (e_andree)*

if you read some of the times that eric posts he is here on his own time as well as his at work "cruising the net" time. forget this post ever happened and go look at how many other worthless post happen all the time and you will see how invaluble eric really is, he knows his sh!t, he has been very helpful to many people even those who have nor will ever buy tires from him. if he left this place would fall apart be gratefull we have such a hard working guy to help with all the common and uncommon q?s that do arrive.


----------



## mterril (Nov 26, 1999)

*Re: Proper Break-In procedure for new tires (e_andree)*

As a vendor and a salesman, it is your JOB to be courteous and helpful to your CUSTOMERS, no matter how repetitive or stupid you think their questions may be.
I think that's about all that needs saying here.


----------



## e_andree (Nov 22, 2001)

*Re: Proper Break-In procedure for new tires (mgratzer)*

Exactly.....just because he works for a tire place doesnt make him a GOD.


----------



## MrRoboto (Jul 26, 2000)

*Re: Proper Break-In procedure for new tires (e_andree)*

I can understand your frustration level at dealing with questions like this all the time. It is a tough job, and since someone has to do it, it should be done professionally and courteously.
I think you may have overreacted in this situation, or maybe you are seriously considering retirement from your position here on this forum. But I do hope that professionals at all levels should conduct themselves with dignity and courtesy, no matter what the situation. That is just simple business sense, and nothing more.
Though I also find it is odd that other people would want to post useless drivel here just to add fuel to the fire. It is also attitudes like that which do not help the atmosphere here on Vortex at all. 
So I hope everyone will calm their nerves a bit, and be civil for a moment. This is a unique forum that really doesn't exist anywhere else that I've been, and it does contain quite a lot of useful information. Let's try to keep it that way.
And BTW, I do find the info on the break-in from Tire Rack is quite specific as it is. There really isn't anything more to say, i think, unless if you're looking for information about how many g's you should not pull with new tires. The only thing I'd try to do most of the time is not to overheat them as much as possible during break-in, and that just means driving normally.


----------



## StarrDLuX (Aug 10, 2001)

*Re: Proper Break-In procedure for new tires (mgratzer)*

quote:[HR][/HR]As a vendor and a salesman, it is your JOB to be courteous and helpful to your CUSTOMERS, no matter how repetitive or stupid you think their questions may be.
I think that's about all that needs saying here.
[HR][/HR]​No doubt.


----------



## chino. (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: Proper Break-In procedure for new tires (StarrDLuX)*

yeah, i'll make sure i never order from eric.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: Proper Break-In procedure for new tires (chino.)*

Seems like we need to write FAQs for everything from installing an S2k antenna to wiping your A$$ for people with no common sense.





























Dave


----------



## QuickStick (Apr 16, 2001)

As for GTI Giant: You need to do more with your time then follow me around and try to post negative comments towards me.
As for crew217: It amazes me that a person who thinks they are smart enough to figure out everything themselves could write such a useless and negative post response. And if you were smart then you would understand that most people aren't and an information forum is here to provide information not mock those that seek it.
To mgratzer and StarrDLuX: Thank you. That is all I am saying. I just want some respect as a customer. After all he gets creit for all sales that go through his name so there is some incentive for him to be nice to us.
As for Chino: I don't think you have to go that far......

The bottom line is I don't think any of us here have any idea whta the answer to my original question is: Is there anything you can do during the break-in period to either improve or reduce the handling ability of your tires?
The faq says go easy because they won't handle as well as you think. Again, does that mean that you drive them however you want without lessening their long-term performance? Does that mean that there is no style of driving that will make them handle better? 
Also for all you people that question my post: I read the faq first and wasn't happy with the level of detail and I wanted more clarity and detail in my answer. Regardless of how many clueless teenagers are on here asking silly questions, I shouldn't be lumped into that category and I shouldn't be treated rudely by any members or moderators and certainly not by moderators that stand to gain financial benefit from being on here.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: Proper Break-In procedure for new tires (QuickStick)*






























The funny thing about stupid people is that they don't realize that they're stupid.





























Dave


----------



## VertigoGTI (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: Proper Break-In procedure for new tires (crew217)*

quote:[HR][/HR]The funny thing about stupid people is that they don't realize that they're stupid.[HR][/HR]​damn..... the sad part is that it's true. Every toothless idiot up at Kroger thinks they're god's gift to knowledge.


----------



## Sunil (Sep 24, 1999)

*Re: Proper Break-In procedure for new tires (QuickStick)*

quote:[HR][/HR]The bottom line is I don't think any of us here have any idea whta the answer to my original question is: Is there anything you can do during the break-in period to either improve or reduce the handling ability of your tires?
The faq says go easy because they won't handle as well as you think. Again, does that mean that you drive them however you want without lessening their long-term performance? Does that mean that there is no style of driving that will make them handle better?
[HR][/HR]​I'll answer as clearly as I can. I am a regular auto-crosser, and have spent a decent amount of time wearing out tires on local tracks:
1. Break-in of tires, as the FAQ states fairly clearly, and also provides the reasoning, is important for your safety. It will not extend the life of the tire, nor will it improve long-term performance.
2. If you want to improve the longevity and performance of your tires, rotate them regularly (every 5000 miles or so, depending on how aggressively you drive), and check the tire pressure regularly.
3. If you get steering wheel vibrations, or your car pulls to one side or another, make sure your alignment is correct, and your wheels properly balanced. An improper toe setting can cause rapid premature tire wear on a front-drive car.
4. Don't worry about it so much. They're just tires. Anything special you do might give you about 2 or 3000 additional miles out of the set.


----------



## MrRoboto (Jul 26, 2000)

*Re: Proper Break-In procedure for new tires (QuickStick)*

quote:[HR][/HR]The bottom line is I don't think any of us here have any idea whta the answer to my original question is: Is there anything you can do during the break-in period to either improve or reduce the handling ability of your tires?
The faq says go easy because they won't handle as well as you think. Again, does that mean that you drive them however you want without lessening their long-term performance? Does that mean that there is no style of driving that will make them handle better?[HR][/HR]​I will restate this in the simplest of possible of terms again, just so you can understand:
Drive normally, no burnouts, no repeated sudden stops, no prolonged high g-loading for the first few hundred miles. (I usually do it for 500km, but some don't even bother at all). For example, taking your tires onto the track would be stupid. Driving to work, isn't.
There is no such thing as 'specific driving styles' as you may think there are. Tire break-ins is a relatively simple exercise, and it is definitely not rocket science. 
And as Sunil said, they are just tires, really. One way or the other, unless if your treadblocks start falling off, you will not notice any difference in handling over the long term no matter what you do now.
_Edited for ungainly grammar and unfortunate spelling._


[Modified by MrRoboto, 7:42 AM 4-22-2002]


----------



## QuickStick (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: Proper Break-In procedure for new tires (MrRoboto)*

thank you I figured as much....
Because I don't drive recklessly to begin with I just drove them normally and had no concern for any real or implied "break-in" period.


----------

